# Macedonian: make sure/see to it



## cr00mz

Hello

Can someone help me with these two phrases, how would they be translated in macedonian?

For example;

*Make sure* you don't forget to put the money in the bank.

*See to it* that you call me when you get home.

Thanks.


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone help me with these two phrases, how would they be translated in macedonian?



A number of ways. Generally it's a little more precise than in English; off the top of my head:



_Осигурај се дека... _('Assure yourself/make sure that...'); 
_Биди сигурен дека... _('Be sure that...'); 
_Увери се дека... _('[Re]assure yourself that...'); 
_Убеди се дека... _(lit. 'Convince yourself that...'); 
_Провери дали..._ ('Check that...'); 
_Пази/внимавај да... _('Watch out/be careful to...'); 
_Обиди се да...;_ 
_Грижи се/погрижи се да...;_ 
_Потруди се да...;_ 
_Припази да...;_
_Најди начин да...;_
_Најди време да...;_
_Настојувај да..._, and so forth. 
 


cr00mz said:


> *Make sure* you don't forget to put the money in the bank.



Instead of any of the suggestions above, you might even want use a _да-_construction which is similar to the optative mood in other languages:



_Да не заборавиш да ги депонираш парите во банката!_ 

Or simply:



_Не заборави да __ги депонираш парите во банката_.


----------



## cr00mz

Thanks for the help iobyo, I suspected that you can use Биди сигурен дека, but i was not completly sure.

While Да не заборавиш да ги депонираш парите во банката! is not exactly the same as "make sure...", it shows the same meaning, but with a different word combination.

Another way to show the same meaning instead of "don't forget" would be "remember to".

Is this correct?

"сеќавај се да ги депонираш парите во банката."

"да се сеќаваш да ги депонираш парите во банката!"

"Remember to deposit the money in the bank!"


----------



## artificialred

cr00mz said:


> "сеќавај се да ги депонираш парите во банката."
> 
> "да се сеќаваш да ги депонираш парите во банката!"
> 
> "Remember to deposit the money in the bank!"


 
The correct form would be: 

„Сети се да ги депонираш парите во банката“
„Да се сетиш да ги депонираш парите во банката“


----------



## cr00mz

@artificialred

That is because it's one specific event, so a perfective verb, right?


----------



## artificialred

It's finished vs. unfinished action. The Macedonian language doesn't have perfective aspect. 
 „Сети се. Јави се.“ It's an action that happens only this once. One time. Кратко свршено дејство. (свршено = завршено = finished)
 „Сеќавај се. Јавувај се“ it's an action that happens multiple times, now and in the future. Repetitive and unfinished.
Basically it's "remember" vs. "keep remembering", "call" vs. "keep calling".


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:


> @artificialred
> 
> That is because it's one specific event, so a perfective verb, right?



Right. Compare: _не јавувај се во доцните часови _(~ 'don't call in the late hours of the night').



artificialred said:


> It's finished vs. unfinished action. The Macedonian language doesn't have perfective aspect.



_Свршен вид _and _несвршен вид _are customarily translated as 'perfective aspect' and 'imperfective aspect', respectively.


----------



## lavverats

iobyo said:


> ....
> Or simply:
> 
> 
> 
> _Не заборави да __ги депонираш парите во банката_.


Just for the records:
Isn't it: "Не заборав*аj*...."?


----------



## artificialred

lavverats said:


> Just for the records:
> Isn't it: "Не заборав*аj*...."?


Correct.


----------



## lavverats

I knew it!!!

I'd like to ask you about the English idiom given by cr00mz



> *See to it* that you call me when you get home.



Is it possible to use here "гледаj"-form?
For example: Гледаj да ми се jавиш кога ке се вратиш дома.


----------



## cr00mz

Thanks for the answers all, I have one more question about the "See", perhaps a bit off topic.

 In English when someone explains something to you, you can answer with "I see" sort of meaning "I understand". Is that possible in Macedonian?

@lavverats

Is that sentence possible in bulgarian?


----------



## Eunos

Yes, It`s possible to use <<I see>> (<<Виждам>> In Bulgarian) in this sort of meaning. I even think that`s possible in all slavic languages (in russian for sure).


----------



## 123xyz

In Macedonian, I wouldn't say it's possible. It sounds very unusual and even nonsensical to reply "гледам" to mean "I understand." It could only be used to mean "I understand" if the understanding is actually related to seeing, but in that case, it would literally mean "I see." The correct way render the expression in general is "сфаќам".


----------



## lavverats

cr00mz said:


> .....
> 
> @lavverats
> 
> Is that sentence possible in bulgarian?



Yes, it is. It will be:
Гледай да ми се обадиш, когато се прибереш/върнеш в къщи/у дома.
IMHO, the form "гледай да" could be used for recommendations, orders, reminders, etc., although I was searching for it in the official grammar but with no success (so far). There are a lot of examples on the net. You could have a look here:
http://search.conduit.com/results.a...earchSource=15&ctid=CT3072253&octid=CT3072253


----------

